# [ODMP] Shawnee Police Department, Oklahoma ~ December 13, 2005



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

A Lake Ranger with the Shawnee Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 13, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18078*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Lake Ranger Glen Collins 
*Shawnee Police Department
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Tuesday, December 13, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 72
*Tour of Duty:* 37 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, December 13, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Ranger Collins was killed in an automobile accident on State Highway 102 while on patrol at Shawnee Twin Lakes. Ranger Collins was turning onto Belcher Road when his vehicle was struck by a gravel truck.

Ranger Collins had served as the city's Lake Ranger for over 37 years.

Agency Contact Information
Shawnee Police Department
16 West 9th Street
Shawnee, OK 74801

Phone: (405) 273-2121

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

